# East Goscote, Leicestershire...



## gushysfella (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi All, I haven't posted much for a while, but I'm lurking! 

Been keeping an eye out for a post re East Goscote from you Leicester lads but nothing yet...........are the rumors true?


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2015)

Erm, you've lost me there. Any more info...your post was a touch cryptic!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 22, 2015)

maybe something to do with this

http://www.airfieldinformationexchange.org/community/showthread.php?7732-ROF-Queniborough/page2


----------



## gushysfella (Jan 22, 2015)

Your spot on "Oldscrote" a chap I worked with at XE went in the tunnels (before my time with the establishment) and did a final closure notice before hand over to Jewson homes. He passed away just after Christmas and at his funeral the (first time I have seen most of the lads for a while) we got talking about the old days and jobs we wished we had had a camera with us on and some one mentioned the tunnels................word is environmental agency have been in after problem with flooding at the sewerage works behind, and some one was nicked for getting in and taking photos ?????


----------

